# At games   Sega Genesis flashback firmware



## Threeelectric (Jul 7, 2019)

Okay so I understand the firmware update on atgames website allows the use of playing roms via sd card slot. 
Has anyone tried and can confirm?
I have tried for days to download the update from their site  unsuccessfully. 
Tried different computers, different browsers, download managers and nothing worked. Even contacted support and haven’t heard anything back yet. Can someone here upload that file somewhere else so I can get it  or maybe try to send to me directly?
Thanks for any info


----------



## Stwert (Jul 7, 2019)

If it’s the 2018 model with the SD card slot, you can skip the official firmware if you want and use one from these very forums to do the same thing. You can find it here.


----------



## Csernus (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi guys. buying Sega mega drive flashback HD konzol and update custom firmware. Unfortunately, you do not play games from an SD card. 
could you help me what could be the problem? SD card 16 gb fat32. I use game manager. nor is it good.


----------

